# Hi from Portugal!



## RedNight

Hi,

Here am I, an economist guy that have just turned 26 and... an addicted to espressos, looking for some very useful infos about this whole espresso coffee "thing". I have to admit that I have almost no background about how to make an espresso. I have an Illy machine that works with capsules, so...

Currently I am looking for a Gaggia Classic, a manual grinder (probably a Porlex) and a tamper. But I have some really newbie questions to ask you first:

- After searching here I, I have found that there is currently two Gaggia Classic models, one produced in Italy and other one in Romania, right? Which one should I choose?

- It's not out of equation buying an used one instead of a new one. If I decide to I buy an used one, what do I need to check first, before I "pull the trigger"? Is it possible to know the year of production of a determined model?

- And last but not least: Do all Classics have the pipe (?) on the left side? What is it used for?

And that's all, for now.









Cheers from Portugal!


----------



## coffeechap

The newer ones are now made in Romania, a general way of telling how old one is, is whether the gaggia writing on the front is raised metal badge or black painted, not sure the exact date but the black paint ones were stopped being made over 7 years ago. The tube to the left is the decompression pipe from the solenoid, it is not essential but does keep things a lot cleaner. With regard to price, who knows, but is ou can pick up a used one that is fully working for less than £70 then that is a really good buy.


----------



## rmcgandara

Benvindo, from a fellow countryman!

Will see you will get so much information and realize that espresso is sooooo much more than what we are normally used to in Portugal (um bica se faz favor!)









R

P.S. Where are you from in PT?


----------



## RedNight

rmcgandara said:


> Benvindo, from a fellow countryman!
> 
> Will see you will get so much information and realize that espresso is sooooo much more than what we are normally used to in Portugal (um bica se faz favor!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R
> 
> P.S. Where are you from in PT?


I am from Almada, Setúbal.









On eBay it is really difficult to get an used one. The sellers do not ship to Portugal, unfortunately. Bahhh...


----------



## coffeechap

what is your budget, i will ship you one if you want.


----------



## RedNight

For a used one, up to €100 (or £85) shipped (maximum). For a new one, the price at Amazon.co.uk is really tempting, due to the fact that it's free shipping. But, why buy new if you can get a used one in a (very) good condition?


----------



## coffeechap

I agree i wont be able to do you one for £85 shipped as shipping will be in excess of £25, so no chance from me sorry, I think your best bet is just to buy new as the shipping is included and you will have a warranty, or try for the damaged box ones on amazon. Unfortunately mine are always completely serviced and thus i would make a loss at the price you want to pay.....


----------



## RedNight

I've just sent you a PM.


----------



## coffeechap

havent received one


----------



## Glenn

PM's kick in after 5 posts normally


----------



## RedNight

Where did it go? I cannot find it in my sent items too. Well, I'll write another. Give me a couple of minutes, then.


----------



## RedNight

Glenn said:


> PM's kick in after 5 posts normally


Do I need to write another or the one I've sent will, now, going to be delivered?


----------



## RedNight

Ok, Glenn was right. It kicked in after my 5th post. Now, it was sent.


----------



## coffeechap

replied thanks


----------



## RedNight

What does a starter need to get into this world, apart from a machine and a grinder? Assuming that I am going for a Gaggia Classic, a manual grinder and a tamper, what else do I need? Any basket in particular? Any other thing?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Some digital scales to measure you dosing. Amazon do quite a few for £5-6 . Make sure they go up in 0.1 steps


----------



## aaronb

RedNight said:


> I am from Almada, Setúbal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On eBay it is really difficult to get an used one. The sellers do not ship to Portugal, unfortunately. Bahhh...


I was in Setubal just over a week ago, doing a wine tour. Beautiful place!

Shame that the coffee everywhere was nasty Delta crap


----------



## RedNight

aaronb said:


> I was in Setubal just over a week ago, doing a wine tour. Beautiful place!
> 
> Shame that the coffee everywhere was nasty Delta crap


Really beautiful place. If you enjoy wine trips, then you MUST visit Alentejo and, obviously, Porto. The wine from Alentejo isn't "worst" than the one from Douro region. And... it's cheaper.









About Delta coffee, we have it everywhere. When I find a used Gaggia Classic available to be delivered to my country, then I will have another question to solve: where am I going to grab some good (!) coffee beans aside from Delta!?

But first, I need the machine. Hopefuly, one might appear these days in the forum in a good condition...









Hope you come back soon to Portugal. The sun is shining. It's going to be really hot in the next couple of weeks/months. Actually, I am getting bored of such temperature. I think I might take a flight to UK...


----------



## aaronb

Yep next time, all the wine I had was amazing and cheap! Its a bit warmer in the UK than it was, but not as nice as Portugal. Wish I was on the beach in Caparica! If I win the Euro Millions tomorrow.....

Delta coffee is terrible, I mean really really bad. I stopped drinking coffee for a few days as it was undrinkable.

When you get a machine, try some of our UK Roaster (I recommend Has Bean) who will post you freshly roasted coffee. Even if you only try it once to compare it to Delta, do it!


----------



## RedNight

aaronb said:


> Yep next time, all the wine I had was amazing and cheap! Its a bit warmer in the UK than it was, but not as nice as Portugal. Wish I was on the beach in Caparica! If I win the Euro Millions tomorrow.....
> 
> Delta coffee is terrible, I mean really really bad. I stopped drinking coffee for a few days as it was undrinkable.
> 
> *When you get a machine, try some of our UK Roaster (I recommend Has Bean) who will post you freshly roasted coffee. Even if you only try it once to compare it to Delta, do it!*


I will, definitely!

But first, the Gaggia.


----------



## RedNight

Is it possible to know the year of production of a specific Gaggia Classic?


----------



## ashcroc

RedNight said:


> Is it possible to know the year of production of a specific Gaggia Classic?


The year of manufacture is on the label on the base if it hasn't been removed.


----------



## Badgerman

Gold LE Gaggia Classic, Rancilio Wand, Rossi RR45 with Motta bits n bobs.


----------



## ashcroc

Badgerman said:


> Gold LE Gaggia Classic, Rancilio Wand, Rossi RR45 with Motta bits n bobs.


Not sure how it happened but it somehow turned up on my unread feed & I didn't notice the date.


----------



## poejokiller

Benvindo. Também torras em casa?


----------



## Almost_tricked

I know these are old threads and Rogam trading Group may be a genuine business but at the moment (September 2018) the name is beeing used by Scammers who offer you to buy a cheap car through eBay.

I am generally a sawwy internetter but the company pretending to be https://group-rogam.com is a well planned scam so please please be aware.

The seller will claim to be from Switzerland, selling his late brothers belongs from Inverness. You even get phone calls from a Swiss registered mobile phone.

Stay safe

Michael


----------

